# Mattress Toppers????



## east-tn-outbacker (Jul 21, 2005)

After our first night in the new 5'er last night I"m looking for some info on the memory foam mattress toppers. It did'nt bother me much but the DW said it was like slepping on a board. I do admit that our 02 28BH had a much better mattress than this one. So I'd like to hear some opinions from some of you that have added toppers to yours. Things like what type topper, how thick, where did you purchase and last but not least how much can I expect to pay???? I know Camping World has one that's 2" thick for $119 and one that's 1-1/2" for $35.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I'd like to expand this a bit to see if people have found a good "topper" to use on the hide-a-bed to make it actually sleepable by an adult. I think it's ok for a small child, but like most hide-a-beds I feel like I'm laying on a bad lawn chair when I'm on that thing.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

We bought the 2" toppers for our queen sized beds at Wal Mart for around $60-$70. The make a huge difference on the bed. Money well spent!!!

Gary


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I recommend you get them WELL before the camping trip. It took mine a week to straighten out. Comes from putting a 2" mattress topper inside a container the size of a shoebox. Geez!

Makes a BIG difference too.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

We've had an egg crate for years, done okay. But wife bought a memory foam at Wal-Mart, I guess its ok I don't notice much difference. We have both under our sleeping bags now. If I were to buy another I'd buy the thicker ones from Costco. Then again who knows I may just be spoiled from our Sleep Number bed at home.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We've got a 3" thick 4.5 lb density memory foam topper from overstock.com. Made a HUGE difference.

If someone is using the sofa, we put a beach towel in the joint. I remember others saying a swim noodle works good too.

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

We used an egg crate for 2 nights and now have a 3 in memory foam. No major difference for me. I am used to a water bed so anything is harder for me but the one night without the egg crate or mem foam was the worst.

Mine was ready to use in 15 min. I also put them on the bunks cut to size.

John


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Man,
I didn't think anyone used a waterbed anymore. Cool.


----------



## outinfo952 (Feb 8, 2004)

Just got the egg crate topper and did the pull down shade mod on vacation. I slept on the couch in the 21rs for the first couple of nights due to uncomfrotable and noisy shade conditions, after those two changes all is well in Outbackland. Now I need to address the shower leaking.

Geoff


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Cheap foam topper from walmart for me. Beats the popup mattress I had.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

BigBadBrain said:


> Man,
> I didn't think anyone used a waterbed anymore. Cool.
> [snapback]53028[/snapback]​


I used a free flow water bed until about 2 years ago. We replaced it with a tube water bed with a quilted top. It sleeps great.

As for the foam toppers we have one in the Outback and it really makes it comfortable but I dont move as much with it and it seems to really get warm. Not a bad thing but it tends to cut down on the snuggle time, too hot







.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

well, we cheated. We had a spare queen top mattress from our house we used in our 02 28bhs (with a little plywood mod) so now it somehow found it's way into the new fiver (with no plywood mod needed).

Kinda nice!


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

got the 2 inch memory foam from camping world. Night and day different!! actually made it quite comfortable.

scott


----------



## Mr. D (Jul 15, 2005)

Hello, 
I am new to Outbackers so please bear with me. We got our 28RSDS in June this year and have really enjoyed it. Upon returning from our first trip I knew I must modify the "Short Queen" ,as they call it, and the result turned out great.

My wife is 5'8" and I am 6'4" and we needed more room length so we went to a Custom Matress Manufacturer and had them make us a Cal King size foam mattress. I ordered the foam 72"x84"x7". The foam was cut into three parts and then covered in fabric. The larger part is 72"x 60",(fits in the queen slide spot nicely), and two were cut 36" x 24". The smaller parts fit together to form the Cal King. We then had a foam pillow top made to finish it off. The topper, (1" foam), was covered and pleated in standard mattress material. To attach it to the mattress large elastic straps were sewn into the corners that strech around the mattress.

For a foundation for the two extentions I modified a small folding table (24" x 48") by cutting down the legs and attached plywood to the top to span the entire width of the bed. As a result we have a California King size bed that take regular sheets and delivers tremendous comfort. In the morning I store the smaller pieces in the hold under the forward bunks and we throw a table cloth over the table and use it outside. The excess pillow top and sheets folds under the mattress.

I know this is a lengthy reply, but to answer your question you can get a great pillow top and more. Hope this helps.

Mr. D


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

Mr. D said:


> Hello,
> I am new to Outbackers so please bear with me. We got our 28RSDS in June this year and have really enjoyed it. Upon returning from our first trip I knew I must modify the "Short Queen" ,as they call it, and the result turned out great.
> 
> My wife is 5'8" and I am 6'4" and we needed more room length so we went to a Custom Matress Manufacturer and had them make us a Cal King size foam mattress. I ordered the foam 72"x84"x7". The foam was cut into three parts and then covered in fabric. The larger part is 72"x 60",(fits in the queen slide spot nicely), and two were cut 36" x 24". The smaller parts fit together to form the Cal King. We then had a foam pillow top made to finish it off. The topper, (1" foam), was covered and pleated in standard mattress material. To attach it to the mattress large elastic straps were sewn into the corners that strech around the mattress.
> ...


nice mod!!!!





































welcome to the forum. if you like mods, you will find many friends here!!

scott


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Interesting. If you can post a pic, It would be nice to see it.

John


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Great mod, Mr. D!









I did a similar mod, but used the standard mattress and made a 24" extension to it. I'd like to see pictures as well, maybe I'll get another mattress. How much did the mattress cost?

Welcome to Outbackers.com!!! action


----------



## Mr. D (Jul 15, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Interesting. If you can post a pic, It would be nice to see it.
> 
> John
> [snapback]53075[/snapback]​


John
I'd be glad to take some pics and pass them along but please tell me after I scan my picture how do I get it to Outbackers? I am somewhat computer challenged.

Paul


----------



## Mr. D (Jul 15, 2005)

7heaven said:


> Great mod, Mr. D!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the encouragement. I am trying to figure out how to post pics so standby. Regarding the cost, for the whole deal we paid $600.00! This place is called Custom Comfort Mattress (www.ccmcmattress.com). They were great and had lots of experience helping RVer's. They didn't break out the pillow top but if you called I am sure they could quote you.

Paul


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Go to the gallery and post under the modification topic. The file size you can post is limited so you may have to reduce it before you post. Use the "New Image" button.

Good luck.


----------



## east-tn-outbacker (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies, I'll definately be checking into a foam topper.


----------



## jodynbarry (Aug 22, 2005)

east-tn-outbacker said:


> Thanks for all the replies, I'll definately be checking into a foam topper.
> [snapback]53213[/snapback]​


We got a 2" queen at Costco because we needed it right away. It only took one overnight (before our first trip) to straighten out. Then we ordered a 4" from Overstock. For a little while we used BOTH the 2 and 4 inch together. Then we planned to give the 2" for our daughter to cut down to a twin and use at her dorm. She decided she didn't want it so we are back to the double deck. We figure if we ever have guests on the queen sleeper we'll put the 2" out there and in the meantime we are in heaven! I recommend at least the 4" from Overstock. 
Jody in Eugene Oregon


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Mr. D said:


> Hello,
> I am new to Outbackers so please bear with me. We got our 28RSDS in June this year and have really enjoyed it. Upon returning from our first trip I knew I must modify the "Short Queen" ,as they call it, and the result turned out great.
> 
> My wife is 5'8" and I am 6'4" and we needed more room length so we went to a Custom Matress Manufacturer and had them make us a Cal King size foam mattress. I ordered the foam 72"x84"x7". The foam was cut into three parts and then covered in fabric. The larger part is 72"x 60",(fits in the queen slide spot nicely), and two were cut 36" x 24". The smaller parts fit together to form the Cal King. We then had a foam pillow top made to finish it off. The topper, (1" foam), was covered and pleated in standard mattress material. To attach it to the mattress large elastic straps were sewn into the corners that strech around the mattress.
> ...


Please post some pictures of this mod.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Mr. D said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


Sorry...replied before I finished reading all the posts. I now see we all think alike and want to see your mod.


----------

